# Dianabol powder oral



## Gladiator1969

Hi 
Can anyone tell me the proper formula for making lets say 100 capsules size 00 of 25mg each tab dianabol and cialis? 
Ive searched for many weeks alls i can find is making oils i want the correct way to make orals from powders. Please help thank you


----------



## HUMANALIFE

in a 60ml dropper bottle add 1.7 or 1.8g of dbol raw.  Add 58mls everclear...dbol wil dissolve completely.  Use size 000 gel caps to hold 1ml.  do not prefill the gel caps as they will dissolve.  

If you try and use gel caps and raw powder with a filler some of your caps most likely will not have 25mg...some will have very little compound in it and some may be over 25mg.  Just too hard to dose each one close enough.  This is why a lot of people make them liquid.  Just use a gel cap to fill your 1ml and take your dose that way.


----------



## Gladiator1969

*Proper Mixture dbol capsules*

Thank you sir!
I've been reading up alot and im reading if you properly add your compound with your filler and mix it correctly (mixing raws with fillers most important part)
The math is killing me. Because I've read like 10 different math suggestions but this one seems to make the most sense.
This just adding to cap there is no pressing or tamping to cap.
Each singled filled weighed cap of dbol is .40 each and selected filler is .30
0.40=400mg per cap
0.30=300mg per cap

15,000 mgs of filler
20,000 mgs of dbol

Filler 15,000/50 caps= 300
Dbol  20,000/50 caps=400

25mg×300=7500
7500/300=25
25-300=275
Removing 25 from filler so the dbol can fit in cap with filler

Dbol25mg×100caps=2,500
Filler275mgx100caps=27,000

27000mgs = 27 grams of filler
2500mgs = 2.5 grams of dbol

Add 2500 mgs to mixer with 2500 mgs of filler mix for 5 minutes then add 5000mgs of filler to your 5000mg already mixed mix them together for 5 minutes add the remaining filler to your mix.
Spread evenly into 100 caps and you now have a perfect spread of dbol of 25mgs each cap.
Remember that each compound and filler you use all has different weights per cap so each product changed so does the math the formulas are based on the products to get correct ratio.
I could have made a typo but that's the gist of it...

After all this crap id rather not make my own and just get it from my doctor. To much work and messy. lol

If anyone wants to chime in to make more sense or question please reply to this thread.


----------



## Foxman101

I’ve made my own caps before and they were awesome.. but it took a lot of time etc ..

Now I use 
Hormone powder..
PEG300
And Humco..
No problems at all..


Why not just make the Dbol into an oral solution ?


----------



## Gladiator1969

This is what im hearing the oral solution is much easier than the pill form.
What would i need to make the liquid solution.


----------



## ToryJay

Doing 20 MG a day and definitely not that strong probably a souped-up batch only on the second week I felt the something dbol only dou no testosterone should crash in 2 weeks feal a bit out of breath dou


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> Doing 20 MG a day and definitely not that strong probably a souped-up batch only on the second week I felt the something dbol only dou no testosterone should crash in 2 weeks feal a bit out of breath dou. My friends advise me buy steroids in https://steroids-evolution.net/


Seems quality...


----------



## Foxman101

Gladiator1969 said:


> This is what im hearing the oral solution is much easier than the pill form.
> What would i need to make the liquid solution.



Did you not read what I gave you in the above post ?
I listed each fucking ingredient ..

JUST READ.... and research


----------

